# Selling your TT for a Honda



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm, lets save money and get a type R Civic

FFS!

Each to his or her own :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who is doing this?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1063053089


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I could name:

a) a car that is faster than the TT
b) a car that is more luxurious than a TT
c) a car that turns more heads than a TT
d) a car that is more fuel economical than a TT
e) a car that handles better than a TT
f) a car that is more desirable than a TT
g) a car that is more tuneable than a TT

But as an overall package, its outstanding in so many areas, its tough to beat......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm....lets see....

Everyone buys their own car for their own reasons whether it be a Honda Type Focus or a Ulri Ka Ka Ka.
If they want to do that.....thats fine by me.....

But selling a TT cos the steering is too heavy......geez....a trip to the gym is needed.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Or that its more common :-/

Graham


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

methinks pussyole bombaclot - let em enjoy the jap crap, the first time they shut the tin sounding door and get pulled by a copper only to be asked why the feck they havent got a baseball cap on the wrong way they`ll be thinking back to the TT ( IMHO )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, at least one member of "So Solid" drives a TT (if you don't believe, listen to the lyrics...)

Although the coincidence is not that strange really - the sheer number of people who claim to be in "So Solid" would certainly increase the likelihood of TT Ownership...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

modified...... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> But selling a TT cos the steering is too heavy......geez....a trip to the gym is needed. Â


Perhaps she meant nose-heavy with too much understeer? That would be a fair point.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Unfortunately, at least one member of "So Solid" drives a TT (if you don't believe, listen to the lyrics...)


Apparently they all do (well all the "main" guys do). My mate works at Mixmag and when they came in for an interview they all drove up and parked on the pavement outside. They all had TTs, but each one a different colour (how individual).


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Apparently they all do (well all the "main" guys do). My mate works at Mixmag and when they came in for an interview they all drove up and parked on the pavement outside. They all had TTs, but each one a different colour (how individual).


thought the so solid crew had dis-banded? - shame that, could just see them all in 60 years time in an O.A.P home - retitled as " THE NO SOLIDS CREW" ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> thought the so solid crew had dis-banded? - shame that, could just see them all in 60 years time in an O.A.P home - retitled as " THE NO SOLIDS CREW" ;D


Maybe 10 or 20 of them have left, but that's hardly gonna put a dent in the numbers, is it?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> thought the so solid crew had dis-banded? - shame that, could just see them all in 60 years time in an O.A.P home - retitled as " THE NO SOLIDS CREW" ;D


Very good  Did you make that up? ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Very good  Did you make that up? ;D


but of course!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Apparently they all do (well all the "main" guys do). My mate works at Mixmag and when they came in for an interview they all drove up and parked on the pavement outside. They all had TTs, but each one a different colour (how individual).


That Honda is sounding more attractive by the minute


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Apparently they all do (well all the "main" guys do). My mate works at Mixmag and when they came in for an interview they all drove up and parked on the pavement outside. They all had TTs, but each one a different colour (how individual).


they also like the Lexus SC430's don't they

i saw a thing on TV and a few of them had the Lexus

most of them are in prison aren't they?  :


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

why "flame" someone just because they are moving down the "car food chain".

Its there choice, we all have points about TT ownership that piZZ us off (dealers!).


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have had 3 TTs, and now drive a Accord Type-R..

Does that make me any less of a person? I thought not, it's the attitudes of some of the pople here that add to the general consensus that TT drivers can be totally up their own arses at times... Â the guy got flamed because he dared to be different and say he didn't like the car as much as he hoped.. so what?? :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have had 3 TTs, and now drive a Accord Type-R..
> 
> Does that make me any less of a person? I thought not, it's the attitudes of some of the pople here that add to the general consensus that TT drivers can be totally up their own arses at times... Â the guy got flamed because he dared to be different and say he didn't like the car as much as he hoped.. so what?? Â :-/


Took you a while to surface Martin?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

only just got my broadband back today!! lol...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> only just got my broadband back today!! lol... Â


How's the car going? Still pleased with it? I note that the new Accord Type S (?) beat the new S4 in Autocars latest Best Handling Car test


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm really pleased with it I have to say. As a 'stop-gap' between cars it's a good drivers car.

I love the sound of the VTEC at around 8000 revs, the thing just keeps pulling you - it also makes you less lazy as a driver and relying on the instant boost of the turbo.. you have to keep it in the band to get the best out of it. In truth that's the hardest thing to get your head around - normally your instincts tell you to change up at about 5500 rpm, but thats when the fun starts in the Honda. 8)

OK, so it's not built as well and the stereo is pants, but it ain't a bad car at all.. and at only 8.5K, who can argue?

Mart.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> How's the car going? Still pleased with it? I note that the new Accord Type S (?) beat the new S4 in Autocars latest Best Handling Car test


..indeed - the S4 did not get very positive comments at all.... :-/

The Z4 on the other hand... Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D Â ;D

Damian


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I sold my TT for a Vauxhall... Beat that!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I have had 3 TTs, and now drive a Accord Type-R..
> 
> Does that make me any less of a person?


Erm....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I sold my TT for a Vauxhall... Beat that!


How about TT to RS4 to M3 to 328 to diesel estate? 

Rover next


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> Rover next


Now that's just going too far :-X :-X


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

wots a dog (rover) got to do with cars ???


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I have had 3 TTs, and now drive a Accord Type-R..
> 
> Does that make me any less of a person? I thought not, it's the attitudes of some of the pople here that add to the general consensus that TT drivers can be totally up their own arses at times... Â the guy got flamed because he dared to be different and say he didn't like the car as much as he hoped.. so what?? Â :-/


Hang on, can't hear you, wait, i'll take my head out of my arse, oh that's better, right what were you saying, oh right, yes I agree, so what? Â That was what the 'each to his own' bit was about. Â


----------

